# Excess sodium?



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I buffer my KH via NaH2CO3 and my posphates via Na3PO4

My plants aren't looking as nice as I want them to and I'm having problems with green dust algae. Could excess sodium be the culprit?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My personally experience with green dust algae, I found that I had to much nitrates.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I doubt high nitrates are the problem as I've had trouble keeping them high enough.

I was really wondering what are sings/symptoms of too much Na in a planted tank?


----------



## kekon (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm looking for any information concerning what effects sodium has on plants but so far I haven't found anything


----------

